# OVC 2004-05 Commit List



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Tennessee State*
PF Rod Flowers (transfer from Cincinnati)
WF Eric King (transfer from St. John's)
PG Andre Belton
PF Diego Belizario 

*Murray State*
WF Issian Redding
WG Shane Dansby
WF/PF Charles Johnson
WF Mike McCoy
PG Keith Jennifer (transfer from Virginia)
WG Trey Pearson (transfer from Ole Miss)

*Tennessee Tech*
PG Anthony Fisher 

*Tennessee-Martin*
WG Justin Flatt (transfer from NC State)

*Eastern Kentucky*
PF/C Alonzo Hird (JUCO)

*Austin Peay*
PG Brandon Burney 
WG/WF Tony Babbington
C Kareem Mathews (JUCO)

*Morehead State*

*Samford*

*Eastern Illinois*
PF Jake Byrne

*SE Missouri State*
PG Paul Paradoski 
WF James White (JUCO)

*Jacksonville State*
WF Dorien Brown
WG BJ Spencer (JUCO)

Note: If I missed any commits or incoming transfers please let me know so that I can add them to the list.


----------



## MolineRacer1 (May 20, 2003)

*Murray State*

Murray also has Trey Pearson (transfer from ole miss) who will be eligible to play next year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks updated.


----------



## AP GOV (Dec 2, 2003)

The Governors have signed one other prospect.

Kareem Mathews, a 6-10 235 pound center from Florissant Valley Community College, in St. Louis.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Added thanks.


----------



## colonelblitz (Dec 29, 2003)

EKU signed Alonzo Hird, 6'9'' 205 out of Santa Fe C.C.

*Added Thanks. Welcome to the site Colonial Blitz.*


----------



## LHSBandDirector (Feb 13, 2004)

Jacksonville State also signed Courtney Beasley a 6'2 PG from Butler High School in Huntsville, Al..

He is a really good 1-2 guard. Excellent shooter and helluva ball handler! 

Michae


----------

